# Central Texas Beekeepers Spring School



## Chick (May 21, 2009)

This is the date that we have a class reunion planned. Where exactly is this school taking place?


----------



## fuzzybeekeeper (Nov 23, 2005)

The school will be held in Brenham, Washington County, Texas. We are 45 miles northwest of Houston and 90 miles southeast of Austin on Highway 290.

Since the school will be held at my home, I hesitate to broadcast the address. You can contact me for directions or meet at the Event Center at the Washington County Fairgrounds at 8:45 a.m. to join the caravan. The address for the fairgrounds is 1305 E. Blue Bell Rd, Brenham, TX 77833.

Or you can call (979) 277-0411 for more information.

Fuzzybeekeeper


----------

